# Tattoo and Vicodin



## Rocco32 (Apr 19, 2006)

Getting the left side of my back done on Saturday and I've lucked into a bit of Vicodin. I was wondering if that will really help with the pain and how much to take.


----------



## maniclion (Apr 19, 2006)

No it won't send it all to me, I'll dispose of it properly.


Actually it helps a bit, alot of tat shops have at least one person who sells pain killers somewhere within reach, if it's the 7.5mg then 2 or 3 would work if you haven't taken any for a while, I could probably take 12 but thats from taking 10 mg Norcos for my back for the past 4 month's.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 19, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> No it won't send it all to me, I'll dispose of it properly.
> 
> 
> Actually it helps a bit, alot of tat shops have at least one person who sells pain killers somewhere within reach, if it's the 7.5mg then 2 or 3 would work if you haven't taken any for a while, I could probably take 12 but thats from taking 10 mg Norcos for my back for the past 4 month's.


Alright. I've got about 10. What's the half-life on vicodin, do you know?


----------



## maniclion (Apr 19, 2006)

You may want to take some kind of non-drowsy antihistamine if you take more than 2 cause the first time will cause you to itch like crazy.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 19, 2006)

Good to know. Plus I have a $100 buy-in poker game that night.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 19, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Getting the left side of my back done on Saturday and I've lucked into a bit of Vicodin. I was wondering if that will really help with the pain and how much to take.



Years ago a friend of mine told me that when he took Vicodin and NyQuil together that he could see and operate his body, he just couldn't feel it.


----------



## maniclion (Apr 19, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Alright. I've got about 10. What's the half-life on vicodin, do you know?


They say about 4 hours give or take.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 19, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> Years ago a friend of mine told me that when he took Vicodin and NyQuil together that he could see and operate his body, he just couldn't feel it.


Sweet. Now I'm looking forward to this LOL


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 19, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> They say about 4 hours give or take.


Cool, the appointment is for 4 hours.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 19, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Sweet. Now I'm looking forward to this LOL



"NyQuil, NyQuil, NyQuil, we love you!  You giant fucking 'Q'!!!"


----------



## Vieope (Apr 19, 2006)

_I thought this thread was made by manic.  _


----------



## maniclion (Apr 19, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Cool, the appointment is for 4 hours.


Well my experience is that it peaks at around 1 to 1.5 hr and starts going down about 2.5 to 3 hrs so I would take a breather at 2 hrs and drop another 2 doses unless the first 2 really hit you then wait 2.5 and drop one.  Remember it only take 30 minutes to start kicking in.


----------



## maniclion (Apr 19, 2006)

Take 2 tonight and see how they effect you.  Then you can dial in your dosage from that, if you eat before you take them tonight then do the same that day, and don't drink any alcohol tonight or any nights before, you want your body in the same state it was in tonight, cause if you just take 2 and end up being one of those people who passes out on that low of a dosage then your tat artist is going to be like this pussy took something because he couldn't handle the pain.


----------



## maniclion (Apr 19, 2006)

In my experiences Tylenol 4 w/ codeine has a better effect on skin pain than Vicodin or Percocets, may just be my body but my skin feels more numb with natural opiates.  With synthetics my muscles and deep tissue feels more numb.


----------



## KelJu (Apr 19, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> "NyQuil, NyQuil, NyQuil, we love you!  You giant fucking 'Q'!!!"



I almost enjoy getting a cold or the Flu. I know that I can skip work with a doctor's excess, and partake in my favorite OTC drug, NyQuil.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 19, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> I almost enjoy getting a cold or the Flu. I know that I can skip work with a doctor's excess, and partake in my favorite OTC drug, NyQuil.



NyQuil is the only drug I take (and the very occasional aspirin).

"NyQuil is the secret for all you twelve step recovery program people. Yes, all you AA people, NyQuil is the key! It's the thirteenth fucking step! You can drink it! It's over the counter! Drink as much as you want. "Are you drunk?" "No! I have a cold. Same cold I've had for two years. I just can't seem to shake it. I'm high as a kite and my teeth are green. Merry fucking Christmas!"


----------



## fletcher6490 (Apr 19, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> I almost enjoy getting a cold or the Flu. I know that I can skip work with a doctor's excess, and partake in my favorite OTC drug, NyQuil.




Shitty part is, nyquil doesn't have the good stuff in it anymore.  You actually have to go to the pharmacist to get it now.  You don't have to have a prescription though.  I guess they are doing this now because of all the damn meth labs, and that ingredient in nyquil (I can't think of what it is and i'm too lazy to look it up) is used in making crystal meth.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 20, 2006)

if your tattoo artist will allow it there is a numbing cream called emla cream you put on the area to be worked on n let it sit long enough to take effect and wash off prior to the tatt. i took my kids to drs appointments like 40 mins early had the nurse apply the cream to where she planned to inject.... no crying no faces. 

http://www.skinsite.com/info_emla_cream.htm

i had a minor medical procedure n honestly vicodin is similar to baby asprin. all hype. motrin worked better on the after pain.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 20, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> i had a minor medical procedure n honestly vicodin is similar to baby asprin. all hype. motrin worked better on the after pain.


 
 

Vicodin is a narcotic...  its effects make the mind forget about pain


----------



## GFR (Apr 20, 2006)

Taking drugs for the pain of a tat.......Pussy!!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 20, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Taking drugs for the pain of a tat.......Pussy!!!


 
Doesn't that have something to do with the mystique of the whole thing?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 20, 2006)

Foreman, you ready to show me how to lift?


----------

